# Need help setting up DC drive board



## JW714 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi I have a Warner Electric Bronco II model 160 DC motor control. I am hooking it up to a 3/4 hp Baldor motor on my mill. I would like to know how to adjust the pots on the drive board. The Min, Max,Torque,IR Comp and Accel pots. Thanks..John W..JW714

.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 21, 2011)

John, can you link us to a manual for the drive? I would have a few questions before I could help, not already being familiar with that control.


----------



## JW714 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Tony,Unfortunatly I have no manual,and I researched the manufacturer Warner who sold it to ..... and ..... doesn't answer my E-mail. BTW .... means I forgot who Warner sold to. That's all I got Thank You John W.  JW714


----------



## JW714 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sure I'll post a pic later. That Danfoss is just an enclosure that houses a KB drive. I want to change it to the WArner. I'll post pics after I get to the shop. The KB drive probably isn't set up right either because the motor would stall very easily. JW714


----------



## JW714 (Apr 21, 2011)

mnmh,You rule. I looked and searched and e-mailed. You found this so quick.I am humbled.Thanks again..JW714


----------



## JW714 (Apr 21, 2011)

I looked thru the manual.It does help for setting the jumpers but I don't see anything about the pots? Tony does this help you? Thanks ...JW714


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 21, 2011)

If this a "new" installation at your location, I'd start with section 3.3 on page 17. The quick start guide would be good to review.

I downloaded this to read over.

http://www.kollmorgen.com/uploadedf...1126390.Bronco_DC_Manual_400030G087_rev_G.pdf

***Good find, Ed.


----------



## JW714 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your help.mnmh no wonder I didn't find the settings I only looked at the quick startup guide,my bad. I now have the info I need I can't thank you guys enough...JW714


----------

